# Union Charity



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I know different locals have different charity's they do fund raisers for, do work for and generally help out in a variety of ways.

There is Christmas in April and I know retired member that do Habitant for Humanity, I was surprised by this one.

I know several of these guys and while I think this is wonderful I just can see them all sitting around working on this project.

http://www.ibewlocal26.org/retired-members/retired-members-club.html


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

The Clubs of Local 3...all 30 of them each have a charity that they sponsor all year long. I would say more, but I might get banned again for no reason.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The guys that run the retired members club were some hard nosed electricians hard to see them sitting in a circle sipping tea and knitting. 


From the retired members website
*Knitting For Charity*

Have you ever thought about knitting for charity? If you are a knitter, knitting for charity can definitely be fun, but it can also be one of the most soul-satisfying things you'll ever do - in your spare time, that is. But to get involved with charity knitting, are you wondering where to start? A woman named Nellie the “Knittin' Nut” started the charity, www.knittingforcharity.org, by knitting a few hats for a local shelter, then knitted preemie baby hats and delivered them to a local hospital, they told her about another local program that desperately needed knitted slippers, and so on and so forth. If you are interested in joining the Retired Members’ Club help the charity please email [email protected].


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Good for them. Keeps the hands sharp.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

HA! That's awesome!


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think you're trolling me BJ. 

As long as you have been around you are just now finding out about all the charity work the unions, especially the IBEW locals are involved with?

We do a TON of stuff here in the city. Toys and Turkeys, Christmas Drives, We sponsor a few different cancer 5k's, we have our own Science & Technology Charter School where we give out scholarships and take a few kids into the apprenticeship each year too, Beef & Beer's all year long for varies charities, it's non stop really.

They never print that in the papers though. The only time some jag-off reporter says something positive about us is when they want to get their loser kid into the program.

Get Bent Scumbag!



Oh, I forgot, after the big meetings and other events we always take the left over food thats still good down to the local homeless shelter. I made that run a few times as an apprentice.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Vic098 said:


> I think you're trolling me BJ.
> 
> As long as you have been around you are just now finding out about all the charity work the unions, especially the IBEW locals are involved with?
> 
> ...


The other day someone posted an article about the Teamsters involved in some racket or another, and I mentioned that no one here ever brings up articles casting the unions in a positive light, so perhaps BJ here is trying to balance the scales.


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

erics37 said:


> perhaps BJ here is trying to balance the scales.


Yeah, thats what Im doing here too. :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> The other day someone posted an article about the Teamsters involved in some racket or another, and I mentioned that no one here ever brings up articles casting the unions in a positive light, so perhaps BJ here is trying to balance the scales.


As I said the men mentioned as officers in the Retired Club are all electricians I worked with, I just find it hard to imagine them in a knitting club.

The reason I was researching retired members involved in charity projects is a man that retired while working for me is now heading up a Habitat for Humanity project. 

If that upsets Vic it is proof he just likes to complain, kinda like an old lady you know, never happy.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> The reason I was researching retired members involved in charity projects is a man that retired while working for me is now heading up a Habitat for Humanity project.


The volunteer projects can always use access to serious tools and common materials - many of our contractors lend out a van for our projects - ladders, drills, wirenuts - stuff we take for granted having that they need especially on the big volunteer days.

It is good to see you taking that sort of interest in your local's volunteering efforts. Kudos.


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

brian john said:


> If that upsets Vic it is proof he just likes to complain, kinda like an old lady you know, never happy.


You got balls of steal.
That's all you do is complain. You complain about the union, you complain your men, you complain about the government, you complain about the AARP 
(a favorite whipping boy of yours), you complain about people who complain about your complaining.

Quick BJ, tell us you are only union because of how it benefits your men. You're a real mother Theresa.

Now complain to me about how you couldn't get excepted directly into the local 45 years ago and your still asshurt over it.


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/keeping-courts-busy-45239/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/some-thing-never-change-45109/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/college-44842/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/grants-44841/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/i-cant-speak-validity-45339/


Yeah, you never complain about anything ever. :whistling2:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Union's can do good, and do, no doubt. But the media isn't into hyping the good things. Knitting is a good thing.
Rosie Greer knitted.
Believe he has the knitting on his lap.







Old tv show "Movin On" filmed a few episodes in the town I live in. Pics are from a local paper's archives.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Vic098 said:


> You got balls of steal.
> That's all you do is complain. You complain about the union, you complain your men, you complain about the government, you complain about the AARP
> (a favorite whipping boy of yours), you complain about people who complain about your complaining.
> 
> ...


Vic you need to sit in on owners meetings and see the all the love that pours out for for the hard working men of the IBEW, you see my view point is very positive.

But can't think of a time I complained about my men, but now you have your homework assignment.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Vic098 said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/keeping-courts-busy-45239/
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/some-thing-never-change-45109/
> 
> ...



The truth really bothers you?:laughing:

I never said I don't complain, I point out the obvious, but I just insinuated you operate in the vain of Lassie.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

F*cked up Brian! 

Vic...he "is" a contractor you know...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> F*cked up Brian!
> 
> Vic...he "is" a contractor you know...


No he's not.....He barely an electrician:blink::no::no::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I started this to point out something I thought was funny, some of the members see it as an attack, sorry I mentioned.


----------

